# Sold my brute and went to a side by side



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

Well I let go of my brute force and bought a Can Am Commander. Hated to sell my brute but I think this will be more comfortable to ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice! congrats on the new ride.


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## CSMITH0223 (Jun 22, 2014)

I did the same thing this week but I went with RZR 1K4!


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## Smky (Jul 1, 2014)

Sweet ride 


I'm gone


----------



## sn95mustanggt (Aug 7, 2014)

I did the same thing sold my renegade for a 900xp. Well worth it!


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Gettin close to pulling the trigger myself...


----------



## Jason b (Jan 1, 2016)

Sold my grizzly 700 and bought a canam Maverick


----------

